# Front driveshaft loop - build w/ pics



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, after all this:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=15541


I got many responses telling me the resulting damage has been known to be *a lot* worse. Broken through shafts, busted cases where the loose DS busted the oil filter partition off the case, etc. - No way I was risking even more than the wounded head pipe, busted actuator, and dented oil filter, thus I decided a driveshaft loop was in order. I built it to fit in the center of the DS, so as to keep it in place from either another failed yoke or if either u-joint let go. 

Very simple design, a 1" wide sction of 3" ID sch80 with a bracket welded to the frame. I built it bolt-on so that I can simply unbolt it when/if I need to move the DS to allow me to pull the motor and/or diff. 

3" collar with short section of 3/4x.090 DOM tubing, with a 3/8 nut welded in the in to bolt to: 









Tab I built & welded to frame: 









Installed with everything in place:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

looks sweet!! looks like its supposed to be there :bigok:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. - One of those items you hope to never need, but are glad to have if you do.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good...I like the custom stuff


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i need you to help me come fix some crap on my 400!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Alittle insurance on failure never hurt anyone


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. - Custom is the name of the game for me, couldn't afford it any other way.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i do what i can... just can't much customize my motor... lol i dont have the tools to do what i want to my motor.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That the 400 zuki motor? - My buddy with the XMR had an eiger before hand. Had the FCP 453 kit, Web cam, ported head, and 500 carb. Thing ran strong, but was an absolute nightmare with the cranking/shut-down kick-back taking out the starter drive, side cover and even a couple cases.


----------

